# Future Career Path



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

I've been thinking about that a lot lately considering I'm almost 17 and I need to start aiming for my future and right now I'm a bit clueless. I know I'm probably too young but I need a sense of direction in my life so I need help to narrow down my options because I'm very good at many things (not saying this to be a show off, I know what I'm good at and what I'm not and I'm pretty confident in my abilities, other than the affirimation from the environment- unless everyone's been lying to me since I was a kid... Which is a possibility, but anyway!)

First thing, I've been thinking of going to Law school when I'm older so I could be a lawyer for matters like family, divorce, etc. or something like human rights, plus being a mediator- I love this law so much and it's so interesting and it seems like such a fulfilling job. This is also something I'm going to be good at- I love working with people, solving conflicts, have excellent writing skills (if not in English, at least in my language ), talking in front of an audience and looking presentable. This is also an occupation where I can see myself helping others which is very important to me. However, in my country there are too many lawyers at the moment and I'm not sure how easily I could get a job.

Another thing- I'm very good at drawing. And when I say very good, I mean I'm freaking superb- it's probably the thing I do best. Ever since I was 0, everyone knows me as the girl who draws amazingly. Everyone who's ever seen me draw says "You've got to do something with that talent, be a graphic designer or illustrator." Now I'd love being a graphic designer or something along those lines... If it paid. If I'm not doing something helpful in my life, at least I can be happy I make lots of money to provide my family, right? Also I'm living in a certain life standart and I don't want it to go lower. Also, call me superficial but I don't think being an artist is so... Impressive, if it's the right word. I would feel like I'm not doing enough. I also have a personality that isn't really a "starving artist"- I'm a little materialistic, down to earth, friendly... God, I'm an xSFJ! It's hard for me to see myself coming to work in jeans and T shirt, and not a suit and high heels. I've been thinking about architecture but I don't like drawing buildings, I like drawing faces, people and flowers. Also important- I don't know how original I am with my artwork. My sister for example is very inventive with it, I like drawing portraits of real people and mandalas which is basically getting into the little details and I half copy those as well... So I'm not sure if I'm gonna be so good with artistic job. Though I would feel like I would be letting a lot of people down if I won't do something artistic!

Few last things- I want to help others, it's pretty important to me. I've been thinking about social work, but the government in my country makes it really hard for them to actually do their job because they don't give lots of money to them, but I don't think that's a reason to shy away from an occupation like that. I thought about police work (I will be the first female police chief! ;D) but the officers here are scumbags that harrass cop women so it's a bit scary to me. I'd love being a teacher but the treatment for them is awful.

I love history and literature, so maybe studying history and writing a book about it will be cool but I don't know if it's really taking a risk. 

Extra information: favorite subjects in school are English, literature, history, chemistry. Math is not my strongest point, and I remember studying computers for two months and quitting because it was so damn boring and I can't stand working with computers all day long and not with... Well, people. My Enneagram is most like 1 or 3 and MBTI is ESFJ, socionics ESE, my holland code is SAE (social, artistic, entreprising- in that order). I'm not good with working with my hands and ironically, my attention to details kinda sucks.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Bumping in here


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth (Mar 14, 2015)

Don't be an artist, talent you may have but if you lack an appreciation for it then what's the point? You can always make something of that skill on the side. No- one ever said that doing something with it had to include your occupation. Go with what interests you.


----------



## Mbaruh (Aug 22, 2013)

1. I'm not going to tell you "go study that" or "don't study this". It's all entirely up to you in the end, and I'm a nobody to you, and the same goes for anyone else who will post here. I will, however, tell you the things I came to realize when I had to make that decision, in the hope it will make your decision easier.

2. Screw other people. Seriously. This is your life, and you shouldn't not do something just because you think it would make other people happy. If you'll be happy, they'll learn to deal with it, and honestly I doubt they care that much.

3. Every working person has a job and his hobbies. You need to understand what things you like as just a hobby, and at what things you can actually consider becoming a professional. Studying for a profession would require you to delve so much more deeply into some subjects than you'd care for if you liked them as no more than a hobby, and it can be very discouraging for someone who wasn't serious enough about his decision when he decided to study X, because there will be hardships and you need to make sure your resolve is strong enough (hope I didn't over-dramatize things).

That's off the top of my hat. If you think it somehow helped you I'll be sure to add some more if I can think of anything.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Thank you both so much!


----------



## Recede (Nov 23, 2011)

Gray Romantic said:


> I've been thinking about that a lot lately considering I'm almost 17 and I need to start aiming for my future and right now I'm a bit clueless. I know I'm probably too young but I need a sense of direction in my life so I need help to narrow down my options because I'm very good at many things (not saying this to be a show off, I know what I'm good at and what I'm not and I'm pretty confident in my abilities, other than the affirimation from the environment- unless everyone's been lying to me since I was a kid... Which is a possibility, but anyway!)


I think it's great that you're exploring this now. A lot of people wait until they're in college with an undecided major, and that can add a lot of pressure and sometimes extra time and money if your graduation gets delayed by indecision. So this is definitely a good thing to be starting early. 



> First thing, I've been thinking of going to Law school when I'm older so I could be a lawyer for matters like family, divorce, etc. or something like human rights, plus being a mediator- I love this law so much and it's so interesting and it seems like such a fulfilling job. This is also something I'm going to be good at- I love working with people, solving conflicts, have excellent writing skills (if not in English, at least in my language ), talking in front of an audience and looking presentable. This is also an occupation where I can see myself helping others which is very important to me. However, in my country there are too many lawyers at the moment and I'm not sure how easily I could get a job


I think it would be a good idea to look into what working as a lawyer really entails and what that kind of work is like. It seems like you see it as a human rights and mediator type of job, but is it really like that? Do people working as lawyers find the job fulfilling from a humanitarian point of view? Do as much research as you can. Ask people about it if you know anyone who is a lawyer or who knows one. 

Also, the things you mentioned that interested you about being a lawyer could be applied to other fields as well, so there's more exploration that could be done here. There are many, many jobs that involve helping people and solving conflicts. A big one that comes to mind is therapy. You could be a Marriage and Family Therapist and work with couples who are having relationship issues, or families, or children, or individuals as well. Human resources comes to mind as well, and social work. There are tons more too, if you search careers involving helping people. 



> Another thing- I'm very good at drawing. And when I say very good, I mean I'm freaking superb- it's probably the thing I do best. Ever since I was 0, everyone knows me as the girl who draws amazingly. Everyone who's ever seen me draw says "You've got to do something with that talent, be a graphic designer or illustrator." Now I'd love being a graphic designer or something along those lines... If it paid. If I'm not doing something helpful in my life, at least I can be happy I make lots of money to provide my family, right? Also I'm living in a certain life standart and I don't want it to go lower. Also, call me superficial but I don't think being an artist is so... Impressive, if it's the right word. I would feel like I'm not doing enough. I also have a personality that isn't really a "starving artist"- I'm a little materialistic, down to earth, friendly... God, I'm an xSFJ! It's hard for me to see myself coming to work in jeans and T shirt, and not a suit and high heels. I've been thinking about architecture but I don't like drawing buildings, I like drawing faces, people and flowers. Also important- I don't know how original I am with my artwork. My sister for example is very inventive with it, I like drawing portraits of real people and mandalas which is basically getting into the little details and I half copy those as well... So I'm not sure if I'm gonna be so good with artistic job. Though I would feel like I would be letting a lot of people down if I won't do something artistic!


It sounds like you enjoy drawing and you're quite good at it too, but it wouldn't be fulfilling for you because what you're really passionate about is having some kind of positive impact on people or society. It also seems like it really doesn't fit your self-image, it's hard to picture yourself as an artist.

Art therapy comes to mind, but I think that focuses more on interpretation of clients' art than on using your own art skills. 



> Few last things- I want to help others, it's pretty important to me. I've been thinking about social work, but the government in my country makes it really hard for them to actually do their job because they don't give lots of money to them, but I don't think that's a reason to shy away from an occupation like that. I thought about police work (I will be the first female police chief! ;D) but the officers here are scumbags that harrass cop women so it's a bit scary to me. I'd love being a teacher but the treatment for them is awful.


Okay, so it sounds like some careers might be too low paying to really allow you to do a lot of good for people or society, but at the same time money isn't a really big priority for you. 

I don't know where you are from or what the treatment of teachers is like there, but I know there are many different types of teachers and that the pay, working conditions, and level of respect or status can vary greatly depending on a lot of factors. And not all teaching jobs involve working at schools, you could be something like a yoga teacher or a private language teacher. So maybe you might still find some teaching jobs that don't have that issue of awful treatment.

Anyways, I don't know if any of this helps you but I thought I'd try giving input.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

@Silveresque thank you so so much, it's really has been much of help. Yeah I think that something that's really important to me is helping people, being humanitarian and I do need to do some research before I go into certain field, though oddly enough I never really thought about counseling, though it's a great idea and I think I would do great I that kind of work and enjoy it as well. Perhaps social work as well will be more fitting.

Interestingly enough I just talked with my cousin who plans on getting into special education studies and how we both need this kind if job with people xD

Anyway, I obviously have lots of time to think but you've given me many things to think about, so thank you!


----------



## Doktorin Zylinder (May 10, 2015)

Gray Romantic said:


> I've been thinking about that a lot lately considering I'm almost 17 and I need to start aiming for my future and right now I'm a bit clueless. I know I'm probably too young but I need a sense of direction in my life so I need help to narrow down my options because I'm very good at many things (not saying this to be a show off, I know what I'm good at and what I'm not and I'm pretty confident in my abilities, other than the affirimation from the environment- unless everyone's been lying to me since I was a kid... Which is a possibility, but anyway!)
> 
> First thing, I've been thinking of going to Law school when I'm older so I could be a lawyer for matters like family, divorce, etc. or something like human rights, plus being a mediator- I love this law so much and it's so interesting and it seems like such a fulfilling job. This is also something I'm going to be good at- I love working with people, solving conflicts, have excellent writing skills (if not in English, at least in my language ), talking in front of an audience and looking presentable. This is also an occupation where I can see myself helping others which is very important to me. However, in my country there are too many lawyers at the moment and I'm not sure how easily I could get a job.
> 
> ...


In what country do you reside? Yes, this is important. I've lived abroad enough to be able to give a certain amount of advice in certain areas. You country of residence will be very helpful to me in order to point you in the right direction.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Doktorin Zylinder said:


> In what country do you reside? Yes, this is important. I've lived abroad enough to be able to give a certain amount of advice in certain areas. You country of residence will be very helpful to me in order to point you in the right direction.


Israel, though I might live abroad in the future because I think my country's slowly turning into hell D:


----------



## Mbaruh (Aug 22, 2013)

Gray Romantic said:


> Israel


LOL. When I was reading about the part where you were talking about the demand for lawyers I was genuinely thinking "hmm.. what country might she live in, this part sounds similar to mine".


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Mbaruh said:


> LOL. When I was reading about the part where you were talking about the demand for lawyers I was genuinely thinking "hmm.. what country might she live in, this part sounds similar to mine".


Oh my god, Israeli people in PerC! What the hell? 
כבר התחלתי להרגיש לבד...


----------



## Mbaruh (Aug 22, 2013)

Since you like helping people so much, have you ever considered fields such as social work or, uuuh... קלינאות תקשורת?


----------



## Doktorin Zylinder (May 10, 2015)

Gray Romantic said:


> Israel, though I might live abroad in the future because I think my country's slowly turning into hell D:


I'm not sure about the lawyer situation in Israel, but it is not a good decision in North America if you are thinking of coming here. We have too many of them, the are in debt up to their ears, and there aren't enough positions for them to fill so they end up working as something else entirely to pay back their educational loans. I suggest you check the job prospects from the Israeli government if that information is available to you and not the information put out by the lawyers' association or universities as they can be heavily skewed. 

Being a fine artist isn't usually all that profitable unless you're discovered, which may take a great deal of time if it happens at all. If you'd like to go the artistic route, graphic design would be your best area to which to apply yourself. If you can get a double major in graphic design and advertising at your arts college or equivalent, you'll have a decent amount of prospects. It allows for a creative outlet and they're in demand and the pay is alright for starting. If you take some courses in management and marketing, you can segue into director and management level positions where the money is very good. I suggest you start building your portfolio, now, though. Pick your best pieces and keep adding to it. Make up advertisements for companies you like to practice. If you go to Europe or parts of the US, you may be able to get in at a luxury goods or fashion companies. They are very esthetic industries and visual appeal is everything to them. See if you can find a mentor, as well. It always helps to have someone show you the ropes in a new field. 

I'd suggest staying away from law enforcement and social work. The pay isn't good and they aren't particularly safe occupations. Considering you'll have to spend two years in the military, you may find yourself wanting to get out of that area of "employment" in short order. I understand that you want to help people, but I think you already know that it's not a good choice for you. Nursing or medicine may also be a choice, but if you don't like math, medicine will be difficult. 

A word about computers. Learn to use them. Graphic design is almost entirely on computers now. They will not being going away. Make them your friend. Use them to your advantage. It will take you a bit of time to get used to the tablet input of a Wacom or the like, but it's the way of the future. 

If I were you, I'd go with the graphic design set up I suggested. If you have any more questions, PM or quote me and I'll come look. I hope that helps.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Mbaruh said:


> Since you like helping people so much, have you ever considered fields such as social work or, uuuh... קלינאות תקשורת?


I've considered social work! The problem with speech pathologist is that my own speech is pretty awful; I talk too fast and I ended up seeing one myself when I was in 9th grade xD It's a lot better now but still not perfect.



Doktorin Zylinder said:


> I'm not sure about the lawyer situation in Israel, but it is not a good decision in North America if you are thinking of coming here. We have too many of them, the are in debt up to their ears, and there aren't enough positions for them to fill so they end up working as something else entirely to pay back their educational loans. I suggest you check the job prospects from the Israeli government if that information is available to you and not the information put out by the lawyers' association or universities as they can be heavily skewed.
> 
> Being a fine artist isn't usually all that profitable unless you're discovered, which may take a great deal of time if it happens at all. If you'd like to go the artistic route, graphic design would be your best area to which to apply yourself. If you can get a double major in graphic design and advertising at your arts college or equivalent, you'll have a decent amount of prospects. It allows for a creative outlet and they're in demand and the pay is alright for starting. If you take some courses in management and marketing, you can segue into director and management level positions where the money is very good. I suggest you start building your portfolio, now, though. Pick your best pieces and keep adding to it. Make up advertisements for companies you like to practice. If you go to Europe or parts of the US, you may be able to get in at a luxury goods or fashion companies. They are very esthetic industries and visual appeal is everything to them. See if you can find a mentor, as well. It always helps to have someone show you the ropes in a new field.
> 
> ...


I'll try looking into that, thank you! I'm really afraid of studying law and then ending up doing something completely random.

That kind of artistic job sounds very interesting, I have to admit. Management is cool and I obviously love art, mhm. Making my portfolio now?  I guess it's possible, though I'm not sure if I'm good enough already. I wanted to be a fashion designer as a kid for a long time, it's a bit of a childhood dream to me, actually xD

I've thought about medicine, but I'm not sure if I'd really like to spend a whole day in the hospital without seeing my family :/ Math isn't o hard for me (I take AP classes, but I kinda fail), I just don't like it all that much (unless it's geometry lol). If I'd have to learn it, I'd adapt.

My problem with computers are like... programming and stuff. I actually edit videos on Sony Vegas Pro and I like sitting in front of the computer all day doing artistic stuff (I'm trying to learn how to use Photoshop), but when I studied computers I ended up hating it and quit after two months. 

Thank you so so much! This really helped a lot


----------



## Mbaruh (Aug 22, 2013)

Gray Romantic said:


> I've thought about medicine, but I'm not sure if I'd really like to spend a whole day in the hospital without seeing my family :/ Math isn't o hard for me (I take AP classes, but I kinda fail), I just don't like it all that much (unless it's geometry lol). If I'd have to learn it, I'd adapt.


The first years are rough, there's no doubt about it, but if you stay in the field for long enough, you can work in a clinic with reasonable hours (though it would take time and more studying to start making good money).
As for the math part, it doesn't really go much far beyond what is taught in school. To my best understanding it's some basic calculus and some probability theory mostly.



Gray Romantic said:


> My problem with computers are like... programming and stuff. I actually edit videos on Sony Vegas Pro and I like sitting in front of the computer all day doing artistic stuff (I'm trying to learn how to use Photoshop), but when I studied computers I ended up hating it and quit after two months.


Graphic design isn't really about programming as you might have guessed. If you studied diligently enough, two months would be all you need.

Social work was just a suggestion, but I agree with DZ that it's not your best choice if you're after having a decent salary.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Mbaruh said:


> The first years are rough, there's no doubt about it, but if you stay in the field for long enough, you can work in a clinic with reasonable hours (though it would take time and more studying to start making good money).
> As for the math part, it doesn't really go much far beyond what is taught in school. To my best understanding it's some basic calculus and some probability theory mostly.
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!

I'm not sure if medicine interests me all that much, but it's definitely an option.

Yeah, graphic design isn't really about programming, thank goodness xD 

I definitely have a lot to think about.


----------



## xraydav (Jan 3, 2013)

Gray Romantic said:


> I've been thinking about that a lot lately considering I'm almost 17 and I need to start aiming for my future and right now I'm a bit clueless. I know I'm probably too young but I need a sense of direction in my life so I need help to narrow down my options because I'm very good at many things (not saying this to be a show off, I know what I'm good at and what I'm not and I'm pretty confident in my abilities, other than the affirimation from the environment- unless everyone's been lying to me since I was a kid... Which is a possibility, but anyway!)
> 
> First thing, I've been thinking of going to Law school when I'm older so I could be a lawyer for matters like family, divorce, etc. or something like human rights, plus being a mediator- I love this law so much and it's so interesting and it seems like such a fulfilling job. This is also something I'm going to be good at- I love working with people, solving conflicts, have excellent writing skills (if not in English, at least in my language ), talking in front of an audience and looking presentable. This is also an occupation where I can see myself helping others which is very important to me. However, in my country there are too many lawyers at the moment and I'm not sure how easily I could get a job.
> 
> ...


speaking as someone who has experience as a law student, the truth is you won't know what you're getting into until you do it - so don't over anticipate your strengths or weaknesses in any area, that you have at this point, as you are or will be unaware of them entirely. I've seen too many law students drop out of classes. one class, had half of the law students drop out, and that's because it's much more difficult and "boring" than what TV and other things make it look like. And no, you will never find 6 hour lectures extremely 'not boring', they will hinge on how much you can take - this is especially true for law. 

Sure , if you're interested in any topic. you're 60% there and ready for it! but in university, 60% qualifies as a pass or a C grade where I come from. The other percentage comes from a skill set , and each subject demands a different set of skills. You also need to be peculiarly good with communication(both oral and written, and both, will be demanded at the same time - meaning writing something which is legally accurate, while speaking accurately according to what the law is). If you get past that, then you have to start dealing with lecturers who have very subjective understandings of the course material (because law is all about interpretative understandings of subjects like constitutional law, you will just be analysing words and what they mean, one after the other). And yes, you have to commit to hours of topics like Sports law or Accounting Law or whatever, which you are not interested in , and never even heard of before, because you need to graduate with a degree. 

Other than that, you need to go for something, not only you're interested in but something you think you could be good at in the future. Something that you can imagine doing not just long term at an official workplace, like a courtroom, with a big grin on your face, but something you will be doing at university or college with a grin on your face. I suggest you look up some lecture PowerPoints for topics within a course outline for something like law, that many universities make public on the internet - this helps students know what they're getting into. You will have to face them at some point and if you can see yourself enjoying going through these slides one by one, by all means, pursue it in university (even if not as something you will end up doing but this qualifies as a first choice to see if you might be interested in it)" 

Also, law IS a heavily competitive field, often you will find many solicitors and barristers warning you to not take the law path, as the job is stressful and pedantic etc and yes, you will hear a lot of jokes about how law students and lawyers have no social lives - this is because it is true. You can hardly even have the outlook to start going out and meeting others unless it is to get black out drunk from grinding through 65 pages on a court case which you still don't fully understand, of justices and "experts" who also don't really have a clear idea of what they're talking about. And alongside, you need to write this things called a case brief on 5 more of these court cases by tomorrow. 

If you've found a particular skill set that you like to apply in a field, mine would be literary analysis, and I genuinely love analysing interpretations. - this gets me through pages of court cases in a much quicker time than my classmates, and I enjoy doing it for its own purposes. If you have a skill set like that, which can actually be made relevant to what people do in law - and you're certain about it, go for it. Other than that, don't bother, you need to succeed in the field you choose, and end up with a job; partly, the reason why there are so many reports of high depression and suicide rates and unemployment in the field of law is (I hypothesise) , because what the media and society represents it to be, when it's actually not any of those things , and people go into it and get all stressed and try to "get by" and end up with a job at 40 that they never really had any REAL interest (which comes with doing things you're good at or skilled at) . It's not only competitive within the workplace itself,but also between universities , in this case, the prestigious of your university to your workplace matters tenfold; employers are going to hire a person from a higher ranking university than one of a lower ranking university, with the same law qualifications - because it's also about what type of or who's interpretation of law you are learning. Say, a Cambridge uni student would have a grasp or interpretation of law from some of the greatest barristers on earth, go to a crappy community college you will have a crappy professor who couldn't get a better job (sadly this is the case). And if you get a low grade, you won't be able to argue with their subjective beliefs, because the knowledge of the whole topic belonging to the university taught is based on the beliefs of one inactive lecturer. While someone say as a law professor at Cambridge or some other really good or high ranking university (at least in the top 100 worldwide or national) , would need to keep a high standard as they actually are actively applying this knowledge in the real world, - they can be subjective at the price of their credibility, so you're assured your knowledge of the subject is accurate, and so will potential employers be assured of it. 

oh and if you're big on bringing innovative change to society, law will never be for you - innovation is not necessarily its strong suit. Even if you produce a great idea, it may not be considered by those who make the law, and especially politicians of the day, will use whatever outdated methods that are subjective to their own worldviews. It's not a science, and even if you pursue it like one, you will get a pretty useless PhD - In my honest opinion, many research in the field of law, just builds on interpretations that are day and age old which are incapable of being as noteworthy to anyone, as research in any other field like neuroscience or medicine (. This also means, that if you were at all , interested in psychological or scientific pursuits, be ready to put any dreams of achieving anything in those fields behind (unless you plan on doing a double degree in psychology or some other subject and law), as you crunch through those pages and pages of court cases.


----------



## Kamikazi (May 28, 2015)

Gray Romantic said:


> I've thought about medicine, but I'm not sure if I'd really like to spend a whole day in the hospital without seeing my family :/ Math isn't o hard for me (I take AP classes, but I kinda fail), I just don't like it all that much (unless it's geometry lol). If I'd have to learn it, I'd adapt.


Medicine really is only a vocational job. Definitely do some research into what it's really like, you might find it very interesting, maybe even enormously so. But that enormous interest is the biggest factor you'll have to consider. 

I'm not trying to be a buzzkil btw  I think medicine is the most interesting, beautiful, worthwhile study and job that you'll ever see, but you really really really have to want to do it, else you're going to invest 1, 2 or even 3 years of your life into something you kinda find nice, but aren't passionate about. There will be a point where the pressure and workload will overrun you if you're not ultimately driven to finish it. 

I'd recommend you being somewhat of a biology nut (BIOLOGY RULES BTW  ) and have a huge interest in the human body and/or a huge interest in helping people in a really fundamental way. 

But like mesa saids in the above. Go check it out, do a lot of research, visit university pages, watch video's of operations on youtube, look for job descriptions of all the different fields you can specialize in. Maybe try to find a list of all the courses that you'll have to study at the specific university you want to go to. Research! It's time well invested! 

Hope this helps a bit, and I hope you find your way in the big new world that will unfold to you soon!


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

@AverOblivious wow, that's a lot to take in! I'm not so sure if law is for me, but I will still look into it online and see if I connect with the subjects. Thank you for your throughout reply!
@Kamikazi I take biology and chemistry right now, I like it a lot  it seems really cool but I'm not sure if I'm actually passionate about it.


----------



## Kamikazi (May 28, 2015)

[MENTION=269890] I take biology and chemistry right now, I like it a lot  it seems really cool but I'm not sure if I'm actually passionate about it.[/QUOTE]

I'm in my first bachelor of biomedical sciences now and half of our courses this year overlap almost exactly with medicine. Primarily this year it's a focus on biochemistry and cell biology. VERY fundamental stuff that's important, all of it. And both of the courses aren't biology or chemistry anymore, they are mixed together so much that they become one!  It's awesome. 

These courses give you a basic MUCH more deeper knowledge of cells/DNA/biomolecules/... and how it all actually looks and works than you would see in high school. In our medical curriculum in Belgium it sets the path to be able to discuss the working of organs on a very fundamental level and explain what can go wrong and how it actually goes wrong on biochemical level (which is super interesting  )

If you want to take a look into one of our books that we're using (which has almost everything in it from this year), it's easily available online. If you google "Lodish pdf" you'll be able to find a google drive document with a pdf version of the book inside. [I do want to add that I'm not for downloading books without paying for them, it's dishonest towards the people that put a lot of work into making them, but for an exploratory look into it, I don't think it's a problem  ]


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Kamikazi said:


> [MENTION=269890] I take biology and chemistry right now, I like it a lot  it seems really cool but I'm not sure if I'm actually passionate about it.


I'm in my first bachelor of biomedical sciences now and half of our courses this year overlap almost exactly with medicine. Primarily this year it's a focus on biochemistry and cell biology. VERY fundamental stuff that's important, all of it. And both of the courses aren't biology or chemistry anymore, they are mixed together so much that they become one!  It's awesome. 

These courses give you a basic MUCH more deeper knowledge of cells/DNA/biomolecules/... and how it all actually looks and works than you would see in high school. In our medical curriculum in Belgium it sets the path to be able to discuss the working of organs on a very fundamental level and explain what can go wrong and how it actually goes wrong on biochemical level (which is super interesting  )

If you want to take a look into one of our books that we're using (which has almost everything in it from this year), it's easily available online. If you google "Lodish pdf" you'll be able to find a google drive document with a pdf version of the book inside. [I do want to add that I'm not for downloading books without paying for them, it's dishonest towards the people that put a lot of work into making them, but for an exploratory look into it, I don't think it's a problem  ][/QUOTE]
Thank you! I have no idea how to download books lol but I'll try looking into this anyway, maybe asking my biology teacher or something 

**I think I quoted myself, no idea what happened here. PerC, you screwed up.


----------



## xraydav (Jan 3, 2013)

Gray Romantic said:


> I'm in my first bachelor of biomedical sciences now and half of our courses this year overlap almost exactly with medicine. Primarily this year it's a focus on biochemistry and cell biology. VERY fundamental stuff that's important, all of it. And both of the courses aren't biology or chemistry anymore, they are mixed together so much that they become one!  It's awesome.
> 
> These courses give you a basic MUCH more deeper knowledge of cells/DNA/biomolecules/... and how it all actually looks and works than you would see in high school. In our medical curriculum in Belgium it sets the path to be able to discuss the working of organs on a very fundamental level and explain what can go wrong and how it actually goes wrong on biochemical level (which is super interesting  )
> 
> ...


I think you need to be passionate about what you do in life, but not necessarily always what you do in your tertiary education. Sure, what you learn about in university would be what you would do in your job. But it doesn't always define it, for example, I'm also doing a psych degree with my law degree, and I want to do psych research, but I don't actually like learning about say , "conditioning" - I'm not passionate about it, but that's only because I want to throw that concept out the window for my own theories on the matter of learning. I wouldn't say this is not passionate about psychology at all, it's more passionate about psychology, than just being passionate about the concept of conditioning, as I am being passionate about the process of the psychological researcher job (throwing out ideas, introducing new ones)

I'm passionate about my own understandings of the topic and for that reason I would learn more and more about the work I do at university. 
Basically, im passionate about the stuff I plan on doing with my degree, afterward in the job (like as a psychological researcher), than the contents which i will inevitably learn to get there to that job. I would still be passionate about the subject itself - even moreso than just being passionate about learning specific topics. 

Ps I just realised you're cosinusniehaus hahaha  honestly you'll be great at anything you do, dw.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

@AverOblivious agreed, I think the biggest thing I've learned from this thread is to find what I'm passionate about and pursue it 

haha, oh my god people still remember me as CosinusNiehaus? XD I think I identified as a Ni dom at the time, pfft. Thank you so much for your help and affirmation!


----------



## kiriosa (May 12, 2014)

I haven't read all the replies, so I don't know if it was suggested before, but have ever considered art therapy?

I'm going to a high school that's specialised on art and designing. A classmate of mine would like to study art therapy and she told me a bit about it. Well, I only know what she said, but I think it would meet your needs to interact with people and to help them and it's also artictic - to some degree at least, since the focus is still primarily on the therapy part. 

Social work would be a quite good option for you, too, I think. There's so much you can do with a degree in this area. Mediation, too. Even I thought about studying it because of the many options it offers, but I'm not really a people-person. You seem to be though.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

kiriosa said:


> I haven't read all the replies, so I don't know if it was suggested before, but have ever considered art therapy?
> 
> I'm going to a high school that's specialised on art and designing. A classmate of mine would like to study art therapy and she told me a bit about it. Well, I only know what she said, but I think it would meet your needs to interact with people and to help them and it's also artictic - to some degree at least, since the focus is still primarily on the therapy part.
> 
> Social work would be a quite good option for you, too, I think. There's so much you can do with a degree in this area. Mediation, too. Even I thought about studying it because of the many options it offers, but I'm not really a people-person. You seem to be though.


Sorry for the late reply! xD

Art therapy seems cool from what I just searched for online, that's interesting! Yeah, I'm very drawn to social work and mediation  Thank you!


----------

